# Showing off a few of my shrimp



## Dane (20 May 2013)




----------



## Lindy (20 May 2013)

Oh wow, their colour intensity is amazing. Wish mine had white like that.


----------



## Alastair (20 May 2013)

Stunning Dane 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NanoJames (20 May 2013)

Is this the same Dane as the one on Shrimp Studio? By the way, it's cheating when you paint your shrimp white and red.


----------



## MirandaB (20 May 2013)

WOW and WOW again! Superb shrimp


----------



## aliclarke86 (20 May 2013)

Where a bouts in Dorset are you mate? I'm from good old Somerset


----------



## Dane (21 May 2013)

I'm about 30 mins from Bournemouth in a small town. Where abouts are you in Somerset?


----------



## aliclarke86 (21 May 2013)

Yeovil mate just on the border. I only just started keeping shrimp. It seems to be getting more popularity within the aquascaping world


----------



## Dane (21 May 2013)

Your not far from me at all. Congrats on promotion


----------



## Bandersnatch (21 May 2013)

Absolutely stunning shrimp.


----------



## tim (21 May 2013)

Beautiful shrimp Dane, nice photography too.


----------



## frothhelmet (31 May 2013)

where did you acquire those shrimp from? incredible colours.


----------



## aliclarke86 (31 May 2013)

pretty sure he bred them


----------



## Dane (1 Jun 2013)

Yeah i bred these myself but i did have a good group to start with. The original shrimp were Benibachi and Crimson lines and i bred in some Ebiten about 3 generations ago to try and remove certain traits. The shrimp in the picture are F7/F8.

Thanks for the comments though everyone, i'll try and take a few more shots and put up.


----------



## frothhelmet (2 Jun 2013)

yeah. the quality of their bloodlines really shine through.


----------



## 4192362 (15 Jun 2013)

They are some stunning shrimp, 

Im also about 30 mins from Bournemouth, Blandford.


----------



## Dane (21 Jun 2013)

4192362 said:


> They are some stunning shrimp,
> 
> Im also about 30 mins from Bournemouth, Blandford.


 

Same town


----------



## LancsRick (21 Jun 2013)

Not just wow on the shrimp, great pictures too!


----------

